# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Συνεργασία Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών με Lancom

## NetTraptor

Το *Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών (Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network)* είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσει τη νέα του συνεργασία με την εταιρεία *Lancom* (https://www.lancom.gr/gr/company), μία δυναμικά αναπτυσσόμενη εταιρεία στο χώρο των Data Center υπηρεσιών και του cloud computing.

Μέσω αυτής της συνεργασίας το AWMN έχει πλέον τη δυνατότητα να φιλοξενεί τις βασικές του IT υποδομές (servers, switches, routers - συνολικής χωρητικότητας πάνω από 4U) στο νέο data center της εταιρείας στην Αθήνα, διαθέτοντας διασύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο συνολικής χωρητικότητας 200Mbit, 64 IPv4 διευθύνσεις για τις ανάγκες των server και των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου AWMN, 20TΒyte traffic με το διαδίκτυο μηνιαίως και αδιάλειπτη παροχή ρεύματος.

Η Lancom θα φιλοξενεί επίσης κόμβο κορμού του AWMN για τη διασύνδεση της φιλοξενούμενης υποδομής με το ασύρματο δίκτυο. Μέσω αυτού του κόμβου, δημιουργείται μία έξτρα πύλη από την οποία μέσω VPN θα δίνεται η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης μέσω του διαδικτύου στις υπηρεσίες του AWMN όσο και η δυνατότητα διασύνδεσης με άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό.

Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους και καλές διακοπές. Σας ευχόμαστε καλή ξεκούραση, υγεία, χαρά σε εσάς και στις οικογένειες σας. Τα λέμε τον Σεπτέμβριο όπου ελπίζουμε, ξεκούραστοι πια, να μπορέσουμε να παρέχουμε ακόμα περισσότερες υπηρεσίες στο ευρύτερο AWMN δίκτυο!

Εκ του ΔΣ

----------

